# Prewar Los Angeles bicycle license plates?



## Balloonatic (Nov 10, 2017)

I have always heard that 1936 was the first year for bicycle license plates in Los Angeles, but saw this 1935 plate recently, and with quite a high index number as well... does anyone have any info on when bicycle license plates came into use in Los Angeles?

I'm so bummed the seller pulled the auction for this plate and other prewar LA plates... his excuse was he listed them for someone else who asked him to end the auction after a day or so... I'm not so sure I believe it, it's much more likely someone made him an offer he couldn't refuse on them and pulled them.

Any info on LA plates would be appreciated, and if anyone has a 1935 LA bike plate like this one for me, PLEASE let me know?

Thanks!
Balloonatic O-O


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 10, 2017)

Too late, my brother!


Balloonatic said:


> I have always heard that 1936 was the first year for bicycle license plates in Los Angeles, but saw this 1935 plate recently, and with quite a high index number as well... does anyone have any info on when bicycle license plates came into use in Los Angeles?
> 
> I'm so bummed the seller pulled the auction for this plate and other prewar LA plates... his excuse was he listed them for someone else who asked him to end the auction after a day or so... I'm not so sure I believe it, it's much more likely someone made him an offer he couldn't refuse on them and pulled them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Franco (Nov 10, 2017)

Nice set


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 10, 2017)

I had always heard that 1935 was the first year for LA bicycle license plates and that Shirley Temple was issued plate number 1


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 10, 2017)

There’s plenty of 35’s out there


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm really intrigued by this whole licence plate thing, they're not something we've ever had in the UK.
Was it purely a tax raising instrument, or was theresome other reasoning behind it?
They were used in France and Spain too and I can't believe the British never implemented a system.
Would love a history lesson if anyone can oblige!


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 11, 2017)

I don't believe there was a tax or charge for registering a bicycle with the town or city, I think it was strictly to identify a bike if it was stolen. I may be wrong, some cities and townships might have charged to register your bike and get a tag, but I believe they were free, all you had to do was bring your bike to the police department and they would record the serial number and issue you a license plate.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 11, 2017)

Not all towns issued license plates either.in my area some actually stamped a registration number on the frame.usually under the crank,but I've seen a few actually stamped on the seat tube.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info @Balloonatic and @island schwinn.
In France and Spain I believe there was a fiscal element to this.
Anyone know any more?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 11, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> I don't believe there was a tax or charge for registering a bicycle with the town or city, I think it was strictly to identify a bike if it was stolen. I may be wrong, some cities and townships might have charged to register your bike and get a tag, but I believe they were free, all you had to do was bring your bike to the police department and they would record the serial number and issue you a license plate.




Actually in many cases it was a tax and you paid for a new one every year. Denver for example - D.B.T. on the tag stands for Denver Bicycle Tax. That’s why you find multiple years on one bike sometimes.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 11, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> I don't believe there was a tax or charge for registering a bicycle with the town or city, I think it was strictly to identify a bike if it was stolen. I may be wrong, some cities and townships might have charged to register your bike and get a tag, but I believe they were free, all you had to do was bring your bike to the police department and they would record the serial number and issue you a license plate.



Not too sure about free in LA, Amigo, but I believe you're right about the stolen part. 
I remember going up to the Hollywood precinct on Wilcox and De Longpre and giving the officer a dollar. It was all very official, like the DMV. At the mid-turn of the Century (the 50s), the licenses were water slide decals. I remember that dollar. It was a lot of money.


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 11, 2017)

Wow Mike... you're OLD!  And probably quite right about the tax or license fee. In South Pasadena, I seem to remember getting the license for free.. $1 would have certainly broke the bank for me! I seem to remember "safety presentations" at grammar school the police dept. would put on, and you could license your bike there for free. 

I have a Denver bike tag, and always thought the T in D.B.T. stood for tag, but of course it makes sense it stands for TAX! Jeez, the govt. even had their hands in the pockets of kids!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 11, 2017)

I have a few Denver tags as well


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 11, 2017)

anyone have any idea where HMK is?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 11, 2017)

While looking for the City HMK I came across this bit of info. Wow. Y'all needs a license to ride your bike. :eek:

*Bicycle Licenses*
Per City Of Lorain codified ordinance 373.12, “No person who resides within this City shall ride a bicycle on any street or upon any public path set aside for the exclusive use of bicycles unless such bicycle has been licensed and a license sticker is attached thereto as provided herein.”

Ohio must $^%$^#$%


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 12, 2017)

So when did your licensing system finish? Or do any states/cities/towns etc. still operate a licensing system?


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 12, 2017)

LA County


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 12, 2017)

Well, it seems that everybody's got a 1935! The truth is, my 15 year old daughter found my little stash of plates and zeroed in on my LABL 8685. How could I say no? So, the plate is now part of the dowry! Sorry JP, no bigamy allowed.


Both parents are from the Gateway City.



The script reminds me of the playing cards. Also, CABE member wasp3245



Podunk town in Humboldt County known for 4H, not 420!




View attachment 707982


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 12, 2017)

Here are a couple more that I've found.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 12, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> So when did your licensing system finish? Or do any states/cities/towns etc. still operate a licensing system?




Let me say this about that.   Every state is different, all cities, towns etc. are different. Years ago it was more about registering your bike for a record of ownership if lost or stolen. If you see a plate with no year stamping that plate was most likely used for identification purposes only and that plate stays with the bike until the bike changes ownership. Some cities/towns had/have a yearly license issued and the fees/taxes if any vary from city to city. Where I live now there is no such thing as a registration or licensing of a bicycle, but they say to record your SN and mark your bike plus take a picture to help identify your bike if it's lost or stolen. The city I grew up in still has a bicycle _registration_ and it's supposedly a requirement if the bike is used on any streets or city pathways. When I had my new Varsity registered in 64 it was free at the fire station and they fixed a plate to my bike and carved up the frame and a bunch of parts with an engraver with numbers that matched the plate.
The letters DBT on that plate may have meant Denver Bicycle Tax, but that tax must not have been implemented in last years or it meant Denver Bicycle Tag. Some cities/towns would use different variations on the plate like BL for Bike License.  

Here's a quote from The Denver Post on July 2017.

_*A top Republican state lawmaker this week floated a proposal to tax bicycles to help pay for the state’s infrastructure needs, an idea that would make Colorado only the second state in the country to do so.*

*State Sen. Ray Scott, the assistant majority leader from Grand Junction, wrote on Facebook that he plans to introduce some sort of bicycle tax in the wake of the Oregon legislature voting this month to levy a flat $15 sales tax on bikes worth more than $200.*_
*
“Maybe it should just be a license plate?” Scott wrote on his Facebook page. “What do you think?”*


----------



## Mike Franco (Nov 13, 2017)

Auction on eBay had quite a few .I placed Bids on them.  then they were pulled off eBay the guy told me that the seller thought he wasn't getting enough money for them...... 35 36 37 I think 38 plates .... I've been in search of a 1952 and 1948


----------



## BSmithUCD (Mar 4, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 707566
> 
> I have a few Denver tags as well



That is an awesome collection. Puts mine to shame. Any advice on how to find those older plates?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 4, 2018)

BSmithUCD said:


> That is an awesome collection. Puts mine to shame. Any advice on how to find those older plates?
> 
> View attachment 763966




Time and money. 

I used to have the full run of Denver tags and a ton of killer small town low number plates from around Colorado, Utah, New Mex, and Wyoming. Kept mostly mountain towns, trying to fill in the rest of the dbts. 

PM me, may have some extras I might sell or trade


----------



## Mike Franco (Mar 4, 2018)

Still looking for los Angeles plates for my bikes ... my collection has grown tho


----------



## Dope54 (Mar 4, 2018)

Have this one and one other from Orange... always looking for more.


----------



## Mike Franco (Apr 24, 2018)

Latest find


----------



## Kelz (Apr 13, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> I have always heard that 1936 was the first year for bicycle license plates in Los Angeles, but saw this 1935 plate recently, and with quite a high index number as well... does anyone have any info on when bicycle license plates came into use in Los Angeles?
> 
> I'm so bummed the seller pulled the auction for this plate and other prewar LA plates... his excuse was he listed them for someone else who asked him to end the auction after a day or so... I'm not so sure I believe it, it's much more likely someone made him an offer he couldn't refuse on them and pulled them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelz (Apr 13, 2019)

I have A “44”


----------



## Tikibar (May 20, 2019)

Posted this 1938 MBL license plate in another thread, but seems more at home here. 
A fellow caber offered Morro Bay, California as a possible city of origin.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 15, 2022)

Balloonatic said:


> I have always heard that 1936 was the first year for bicycle license plates in Los Angeles, but saw this 1935 plate recently, and with quite a high index number as well... does anyone have any info on when bicycle license plates came into use in Los Angeles?
> 
> I'm so bummed the seller pulled the auction for this plate and other prewar LA plates... his excuse was he listed them for someone else who asked him to end the auction after a day or so... I'm not so sure I believe it, it's much more likely someone made him an offer he couldn't refuse on them and pulled them.
> 
> ...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 15, 2022)

I’d love a scan of that catalog page - very cool !


----------



## jesus (Mar 15, 2022)

I was raised in Hayward California and I’m almost certain that I had to pay $.50 to have the plate on my bike


----------



## jesus (Mar 15, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I’d love a scan of that catalog page - very cool !
> 
> View attachment 1589683
> 
> View attachment 1589684Great article what a fantastic collection of Los Angeles plates



Great article what a fantastic collection of Los Angeles plates


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 15, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I’d love a scan of that catalog page - very cool !
> 
> View attachment 1589683
> 
> View attachment 1589684



It is interesting the prototype tag she is holding is: L.A.B.T.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 15, 2022)

Autocycleplane said:


> Time and money.
> 
> I used to have the full run of Denver tags and a ton of killer small town low number plates from around Colorado, Utah, New Mex, and Wyoming. Kept mostly mountain towns, trying to fill in the rest of the dbts.
> 
> PM me, may have some extras I might sell or trade




I am still looking for the rarest New Mexico tag:  PO Box 1663


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 16, 2022)

I had always thought that 1935 was the earliest LA plate, but then I saw another article in American Bicyclist, that shows an introductory LA bicycle license from 1934.
@OC54 
Please post a picture of your original 1934 Los Angeles bicycle license plate.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 16, 2022)

I posted on another site, but here you go...Shirley and her #1 1935 "license".


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 16, 2022)

Just to throw a wrench in the discussion.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 16, 2022)

srfndoc said:


> Just to throw a wrench in the discussion.
> 
> View attachment 1589921



Looks like a '53 that was turned into a '33


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 16, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am still looking for the rarest New Mexico tag:  PO Box 1663



I've shown you my Los Alamos. I picked that town hard back in the mid 90s, never even knew there was such a thing. Are you being serious or just kidding?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 16, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I had always thought that 1935 was the earliest LA plate, but then I saw another article in American Bicyclist, that shows an introductory LA bicycle license from 1934.
> @OC54
> Please post a picture of your original 1934 Los Angeles bicycle license plate.



Pretty sure I have a vintage photo of a '33 on a couple of rental bikes somewhere. Think I found it here on the vintage photos gallery. At some point I might have sent it to @markivpedalpusher - we are both gonna dig around and see if it pops up.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Mar 16, 2022)

It's interesting that on the plate below there is only one digit, instead of (5) 00001.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 16, 2022)

On behalf of @OC54


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 16, 2022)

On behalf of @Autocycleplane


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 16, 2022)

36' Culver City:


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 16, 2022)

viva la day off


----------



## Mike Franco (Mar 16, 2022)

Autocycleplane said:


> Looks like a '53 that was turned into a '33



Ill agree does look like a 53


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 16, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I had always thought that 1935 was the earliest LA plate, but then I saw another article in American Bicyclist, that shows an introductory LA bicycle license from 1934.
> @OC54
> Please post a picture of your original 1934 Los Angeles bicycle license plate.



Don't those appear to be significantly larger and flat, possibly cardboard ones made for the photo shoot?


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 16, 2022)

Same plates but further back.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 16, 2022)

srfndoc said:


> Same plates but further back.
> View attachment 1590038




That's the photo. I remembered the high pressure tires - probably why I thought they were '33s. Cool photos, thanks @srfndoc and @markivpedalpusher


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 16, 2022)

Where is the infamous @Rust_Trader collection of LA plates ?


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 16, 2022)

Stickers were used in  Marquett, Mi. They were like the boat tags. My mothers bike had them starting in 1960 so I don’t know how far back the practice went. I’ve collected many bikes that had other city registration stickers.


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Mar 17, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> On behalf of @OC54
> 
> View attachment 1589954


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Mar 17, 2022)

Mike Franco said:


> Ill agree does look like a 53View attachment 1589978



Yes, damaged 1953.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 17, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Where is the infamous @Rust_Trader collection of LA plates ?



Here, missing a 1934 lol


----------



## Jcv56 (Mar 17, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> There’s plenty of 35’s out there
> 
> View attachment 707012
> 
> View attachment 707013



Any for sale?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 17, 2022)

Jcv56 said:


> Any for sale?



Sure, $3300 firm for all 35-44. Sold as a set only.


----------



## Jcv56 (Mar 17, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> Sure, $3300 firm for all 35-44. Sold as a set only.



I’ll save that to buy a bike, thanks lol thought I’d try haha


----------



## OC54 (Mar 17, 2022)

This one sure looks like it's been modified to me. Also the font is not consistent


with 1930's more like 50's


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 17, 2022)

OC54 said:


> This one sure looks like it's been modified to me. Also the font is not consistentView attachment 1590742
> 
> 
> with 1930's more like 50's



Might not be legit, but if it’s modified it’s a good fake.


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 17, 2022)

It is obvious that the '53 was turned into a '33.......why?


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 17, 2022)

🧐🤥


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2022)




----------

